# 2001 jetta vr6 ignition coil problems?



## KilroyVR6 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just bought a 2001 Jetta VR6 with 69,000 miles on it. Not bad for a 2001 right? Well the very first day i got the car, of course i put quite a few miles on it. The check engine light comes on later that night, followed by the abs. Thats besides the point, those problems were fixed free of charge. Then i get my car back for about 3 days. I stop at a stop sign and my car completely died. The battery did not die. The car still cranked. It took like 10 mins of waiting before the car would start again. Then I drove a little bit and it died again. Same process happened, finally made it home. I didn't start it till the next day when i drove it back to the shop. They said i had a bad ignition coil, so they replaced the part. I get the car back and it does the same exact thing, new coil pack and all. I'm trying to figure out what be going on. I was putting regular unleaded fuel in this car because i wasn't aware that i should be putting mid-premium gas in it. That couldn't of caused this problem could it? They said it would make it run a little rough but it shouldn't die. I'm just very concerned cause i JUST bought this car after having horrible luck with my last. Which was a ford... never again!


----------



## DUBBLE_D's (Apr 26, 2010)

i had the exact same problems and I thought it was the coil pack so i changed it then after the car being in the shop for a while the guy said it was the throttle body..he replaced the throttle sensor then redownloaded it into the computer and it ran fine again...idk if that just made sense lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

With either a coil issue or a MAF issue, you should be getting a CEL. Not sure I would trust your shop's skill at this point.


----------



## TJH (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks, and ya that does make sense. how much did it cost to have the throttle body sensor replaced/fixed?


----------

